# Chicken breast



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm tired of the same ole way to cook these. Anyone got an alternative way to cook breast?


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Grilled - charcoal 
Fajita Strips in skillet - seasoned heavily
Ground up - in skillet, lime/seasoning - lettace wraps
Baked in Italian Dressing

Don't overcook. Nobody likes rubber chicken.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

i tired a citrus ginger rub from the butcher shoppe is my new goto when grilling chicken.


----------



## yxlr8urlife (Sep 7, 2013)

Fillet them, but dont cut all the way through. Season them, add a slice or two of tomato. (Sweet is better) and feta cheese. Clise them up and bake until done at 350. My family love those. Good luck.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dice em up, skillet cook em w/ terriyaki!!!


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

sometimes I like to sip a little red wine and take the extra time to do an Italian chicken breast recipe.
with a wood meat mallet smack two boneless breasts to make them thinner (I put them between saran wrap for less mess) then coat them with salt and pepper and flour. Cook in olive oil just until starting to brown on each side. Put them on a plate and add to the skillet 1/4 cup chopped sweet onion and a clove of minced garlic and saute until soft and fragrant. dump in a can of diced tomatoes (I like the fire roasted ones) and throw in some sliced green and kalamata olives and a pinch of dried basil, return the chicken breasts to the pan and ladle some of the tomato mix over them, lay soft cheese (mozzarella does fine) over the breasts, cover the pan and cook on low until the breasts are done. serve with angel hair pasta, sour dough bread, Caesar salad and more red wine.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

"Cheez it" chicken.

http://www.food.com/recipe/easy-cheez-it-chicken-fingers-341767

We also do a homemade chicken Bryan that whips Carrabas's recipe.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Weber's "Kickin Chickin" spice on a ceramic grill.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Chicken Parmesan






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDrk2MNTepY


MARINARA SAUCE:
1⁄4 cup of Extra Virgin Olive Oil
6 cloves of crushed garlic
2 28-ounce cans of Italian plum tomatoes
with juice (recommended: San Marzano)
1⁄2 cup of dry white wine
Fine sea salt
Freshly ground black pepper
1⁄4 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
1⁄2 cup fresh basil leaves, loosely packed
2 teaspoons of sugar
Cornstarch and water for thickening


CHICKEN:
7–8 ounce chicken breast
2 cups all-purpose flour
2 cups of Italian breadcrumbs
2 eggs
2–3 ounces canola oil
1 cup of Marinara Sauce
2 tablespoons of grated Parmesan cheese
5 slices of Muenster cheese — rind removed (Note: I prefer thin sliced aged {not fresh} Mozzarella)
Fresh basil leaves for garnish


Chicken Parmesan
Yield: 1 Serving (with extra Marinara Sauce for pasta)
1. To begin this dish, the sauce comes first. On the stovetop in a large sauce pan, add olive oil and turn the heat to a medium
high heat. When the oil is heated through, add 6 cloves of crushed garlic. Stir and cook until golden, about 2 minutes or so.
Add the fresh basil to the garlic and oil. Cook for 1–2 minutes.


2. In a large bowl, crush up the 2 cans Italian plum tomatoes in their juices. Add this to the pot with the basil and garlic. Bring
to a boil, uncovered reducing the heat so the sauce simmers. Add white wine, salt and sugar. Simmer for 20–30 minutes
then add 1⁄4 teaspoon of crushed red pepper flakes and 10 turns of freshly ground black pepper. Add cornstarch and water if
sauce needs thickening, it should be a bright shiny orange when it’s done.


3. Pound the chicken flat with a kitchen hammer on BOTH sides. Ideally, have your butcher pound your chicken to save time.
If you are doing it yourself, always pound gently but firmly, working from the center outward. Be sure not to break through
the meat, which will get delicate after repeated pounding. Try to achieve an even thickness for precise cooking.


4. Crack and whisk your two eggs into an egg wash, and place in a shallow bowl or tray with sides. Pour the flour into a tray with
sides or shallow bowl, and do the same to the Italian breadcrumb mixture, placing all three near the stove. Take your
flattened chicken breast and coat it in flour first, then the egg wash, and last into the Italian breadcrumb mixture. Make sure
it is thoroughly coated, then score both sides with the back of a knife. Let rest 8–10 minutes. In a sauté pan on the stove
over medium high heat, heat 2–3 ounces of canola oil. Place coated chicken breast into the pan, and cook about two
minutes on each side, until thoroughly browned.


5. Move the cooked chicken onto a paper towel to remove excess oil. Place onto an oven safe plate or platter. Cover with a cup
of marinara, sprinkle with 2 tablespoons grated Parmesan, and cover with the slices of Muenster. Place in an oven broiler or
salamander, watching carefully. When all the cheese is melted and bubbling (about 2–5 minutes) remove from the oven, and
plate with pasta if desired. Garnish dish with torn fresh basil leaves.


Bruce’s Recommended Wine Pairing: Rodney Strong 2008 Reserve Pinot Noir, Russian Red River Valley
Why Pinot Noir With Chicken Parmigiana?
Although it is common to hear that poultry calls for white wine, this is a misleading and generally false rule. A dish like Chicken
Parmesan, with its tomato sauce and Italian roots calls for red wine. The consensus opinion is that the Italian Sangiovese and
the more common Merlot and Pinot Noir are the best types of red wine to serve with this dish. Pinot Noir is more velvety, earthy,
and smacks of red fruits. Its flavor also cuts nicely through the acidity of the tomato sauce.


thepalm.com/Bruce

Jim

San Marzano tomatoes are very rich and earthy. Come in a 28 ounce can Cento brand, says San Marzano in big text.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

jim t said:


> Chicken Parmesan
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDrk2MNTepY
> 
> ...


will definitely give this one a try -- sounds really good. I have some Cline Zinfandel that ought to go OK with it


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

I fried chicken last night using this recipe.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/fried-chicken-emeril-style-recipe.html

I woke up at 4 this morning thinking about it, wanting more.

I've used this recipe for years. Best chicken I have ever eaten. And I have had others tell me that as well.

If you try it, I'd recommend measuring the amount of essence you use to avoid oversalting/overspicing, and using a grease thermometer to avoid overbrowning.

I use peanut oil.

Joraca


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

My wife does Firehouse Fried Chicken where she marinates chicken in a mixture of buttermilk, crystal hot sauce and cayenne pepper all day, then does a double dip in flour (buttermilk to flour, back to buttermilk and then flour again) and deep fries it.


----------

